# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صورو سعرومواصفات سامسونج جلاكسى جراند بخطين  Samsung Galaxy Grand

## mohamed73

* سعر سامسونج جلاكسى جراند بخطين عيوب Samsung Galaxy Grand *      * Samsung Galaxy Grand I9082*    Price= 2950 L.E  السعر 1399 ريال سعودى                                                     Galaxy Grand  و Galaxy Note II                                                         * Specification*   *General*   2G Network  GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM   1 & SIM 2  3G Network  HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100 - SIM 1   only   HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100 - SIM 1   only  SIM  Dual SIM (Mini-SIM, dual stand-by)  Announced  2012, December  Status  Available. Released 2013, January  *Body*   Dimensions  143.5 x 76.9 x 9.6 mm (5.65 x 3.03   x 0.38 in)  Weight  162 g (5.71 oz)  *Display*   Type  Capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors  Size  480 x 800 pixels, 5.0 inches (~187   ppi pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes   - TouchWiz UI  *Sound*   Alert types  Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes  *Memory*   Card slot  microSD, up to 64 GB  Internal  8 GB, 1 GB RAM  *Data*   GPRS  Yes  EDGE  Yes  Speed  HSDPA, 21 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band,   Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE, EDR  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0    *Camera*   Primary  8 MP, 3264x2448 pixels, autofocus,   LED flash  Features  Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and   smile detection, image stabilization  Video  Yes, 1080p@30fps  Secondary  Yes, 2 MP  *Features*   OS  Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)  CPU  Dual-core 1.2 GHz  Sensors  Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass  Messaging  SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS  Browser  HTML5  Radio  Stereo FM radio with RDS  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS, support and   GLONASS  Java  Yes, via Java MIDP emulator  Colors  Black, White   - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic  - SNS integration  - MP4/WMV/H.264/H.263 player  - MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player  - Organizer  - Image/video editor  - Document viewer  - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,  YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa  - Voice memo/dial/commands  - Predictive text input   *Battery*   Li-Ion 2100 mAh battery  Stand-by  Up to 440 h  Talk time  Up to 10 h 10 min

----------

